# Does anyone know where I can find a Kindle template?



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

My husband has the equipment to make a kindle skin because of his business (he is a printer of shirts, posters etc). I haven't found any skins I like and would like to make one but I need a template.

I know templates exist for homemade skins for the DS , psp, cellphones etc. Does anyone know of a website that has one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  I assume you've done an Internet search?

Betsy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

yep I have..


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Chobitz,

I had no idea!  Hopefully, someone will know of someone or something that will help you out.

I do know that DecalGirl is very supportive in their customer service.  It would be worth it, I think, to call them and ask if they have any information they could share.

Marci


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is a site where you can design your own.

http://www.mytego.com/Tegobuilder/SelectFace.aspx?DeviceId=1873


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

In college, I made templates by making a photocopy, laminating it and then cutting it out with an exacto knife.  
That's the low tech way to do it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe the DecalGirl site has one. Over on the left side of the screen down a bit, it has a "design your own skin" link. I never clicked on it, but it sounds like it would have the template. Good luck!


----------

